# At Edinburgh's Open Eye Gallery I saw...



## Solodini (Jun 20, 2011)

... work by Barbera Balmer, some lesser known Dali, Tom Mabon, James McNaught, Barry McGlashan, Anna Geerdes, Paul Barnes, Frances Walker & Alan Robb.

All worth checking out. Get awn it!


----------

